# The book was made into a movie



## Sweetboat

The book was made into a movie.

How do you say this?


----------



## Schokolade

How about using 「映画化（する/される）」... as in 「この本は映画化されました。」


----------



## Sweetboat

いいと思います。どうもありがとうございます。


----------



## 森人さん

Could tsukuru be used? 作る？


----------



## frequency

Yes, 映画に作られる isn't wrong and there are the cases we say so. But 映画化される is used more often. If you say 映画を作る, you're going to make a film.


----------



## 森人さん

わかりました


----------



## 森人さん

Could toru also be used?　
撮る


----------



## Contrafibularity

森人さん said:


> Could toru also be used?
> 撮る


How would you like to use it?  "映画を撮る" is fine, but it does not mean "to cinematize a novel".


----------



## 森人さん

make a book into a movie.


----------



## frequency

森人さん said:


> 撮る


This is "to shoot a movie".


----------



## 森人さん

I understand.


----------

